# Honua Kai last sales event....



## PerryM (Mar 23, 2007)

Honua Kai is taking reservations for their condo-hotel on Ka’anapali Beach – the last wing is being sold.  Link: Honua Kai  (It’s the wing dead center in the picture.)

I just did a sensitivity analysis of rental rates in Ka’anapali and mortgage rates and the project still looks very attractive – very attractive.  It’s run by PlayGround which is IntraWest.

One of the great things about being in the PlayGround family is Resort2Resort.com – the place where we get to use our condo-hotel just like a high end timeshare.  The Point system they set up is simple and based on rental rates of the units – the Points Calendar is adjusted yearly.  Link: Resort2Resort

We pick out weeks we want to deposit and let R2R know – since this is Maui all weeks can be deposited.  Most of the other resorts can only deposit high demand time – holidays.  You then shop with your credits and can go to 23 destinations.

We close on our 1BR in Jan of 2009 – can’t wait.  If anyone is serious about buying I can “Gift” my owner priority to someone and they stand a much better chance getting a great unit.  If interested PM me.


----------



## GregGH (Mar 25, 2007)

Hello Perry
Is Honua Kai  north of the Westin 'North' units being built?  Just curious on where it is ( and why the site doesn't give an actual aerial photo ) - trying to figure out where it is ( we where just in Maui )

But - of more interest -- can you tell us on the 'R2R'  --  as you get a change to test them out.  Have added them to my list of HI END trading companies to keep an eye on ( others include   http://www.memberstrade.com/ http://www.deiclub.com/properties.jsp http://www.theelitealliance.com/properties.php      and    http://www.theregistrycollection.com/  )  and we keep finding a new one every so often --how many are there out there in hi end trading companies ?


Now - to find time to learn more-- hope others will offer opinions and experience.

Regards
Greg


----------



## PerryM (Mar 25, 2007)

*Last land on Kaanapali Beach*



GregGH said:


> Hello Perry
> Is Honua Kai  north of the Westin 'North' units being built?  Just curious on where it is ( and why the site doesn't give an actual aerial photo ) - trying to figure out where it is ( we where just in Maui )
> 
> But - of more interest -- can you tell us on the 'R2R'  --  as you get a change to test them out.  Have added them to my list of HI END trading companies to keep an eye on ( others include   http://www.memberstrade.com/ http://www.deiclub.com/properties.jsp http://www.theelitealliance.com/properties.php      and    http://www.theregistrycollection.com/  )  and we keep finding a new one every so often --how many are there out there in hi end trading companies ?
> ...




Greg,

The Honua Kai is a stone’s throw from the old Embassy Suites, Sunterra, or whatever it’s called today.  It is behind the Mahana and just north of the Westin timeshare complex.  Here’s an interesting thing to look at:  Mahana Sales Brouchour 

If you take the original sales prices and compound them by 9% per year for 32 years you will come up with the prices currently asked for on the MLS.  When the Mahana was built it was next to the north Maui airport which was a small airport used by private aircraft for pleasure flying -  it was in the middle of nowhere.

I like R2R – it is a super simple Point system that is based on rental rates of all units for each day of the year – you could not ask for a more fair system.  It allows for all sorts of exchanges – currently they only offer high end condos but they could include all kinds of things: RVs, planes, cars, houseboats, homes, etc.

The other cool thing about R2R is that they decide which units and weeks to accept based upon historical data and current requests - they are NOT stuck with dogs and must try to find an exchange or to rent them out.


----------



## Cathyb (Mar 25, 2007)

Greg: What are the parameters of 'high end'.  We own oceanfront whitewater fixed unit at The Whaler -- older, but very desirable.


----------



## GregGH (Mar 25, 2007)

Cathyb said:


> Greg: What are the parameters of 'high end'.  We own oceanfront whitewater fixed unit at The Whaler -- older, but very desirable.



Hello Cathy

In your case - the Whaler is a very nice unit ... and your OF unit is the best of the lot ... 

Now - you might find that you could call places like The Registry Collection and explain what you have and they would accept your unit on the strength of your VIEW.  The will accept individual owners when the Company doesn't want to apply ( as in my Aviara unit ).

I  have yet to use Registry Collection - but am looking at what options are out there and who seems to have the right collection.  I would think that there will be some who merge and some who fail ( along with our weeks we give them!! ) - so I am hoping we can have more TUGers give us the feedback on their experiences to help spot a problem.

And - just how many MORE of these hi-end trading companies are there out there????

BTW - for Registry Collection --they offer Shell Vacation units for Hawaii that seem to be somewhat out of place with the standard - perhaps it is a temp solution until ?? something better comes along - who knows.

If these hi-end trading companies can do a good job --then it seems to be creating a niche very similar to what DESTINATION CLUBS now offer - but without the risk of the deposit disappearing on a failed venture ( and many deposits are in the 200k to 400k range ).  And it allows you to access that might not otherwise be there, or at least you are aware of the units and you start thinking -- hmm -- a week in a Tuscan villa might not be that bad after all.

We should see a lot of fractionals offered and that will open up a whole new opportunity - in Perry's case there are some pretty nice Intrawest fractionals that are a fair bit nicer than their TS units ( or so I have been told ) - what a sweet way to get to use them without having to buy one - IF you have something that is accepted to trade into with.

Sorry Perry for getting your thread off topic off a bit.  Cathy made me do it 
Regards
Greg H


----------



## saluki (Mar 28, 2007)

PerryM said:


> Honua Kai is taking reservations for their condo-hotel on Ka’anapali Beach – the last wing is being sold.  Link: Honua Kai  (It’s the wing dead center in the picture.)
> 
> I just did a sensitivity analysis of rental rates in Ka’anapali and mortgage rates and the project still looks very attractive – very attractive.  It’s run by PlayGround which is IntraWest. We close on our 1BR in Jan of 2009 – can’t wait.  If anyone is serious about buying I can “Gift” my owner priority to someone and they stand a much better chance getting a great unit.  If interested PM me.



Perry-

Looks like a gorgeous property, congratulations. I would love to see some of your calculations if you are open to sharing them.


----------



## PerryM (Mar 28, 2007)

*If you want some numbers...*



saluki said:


> Perry-
> 
> Looks like a gorgeous property, congratulations. I would love to see some of your calculations if you are open to sharing them.




Sure just send me an eMail to PerryM@Yahoo.com with the subject "*Honua Kai*" and I'll send the my calculations - I just got the latest rental agreement - it looks very generous but I have some questions of IntraWest and hopefully will have the answers by the weekend.


----------

